

Where have all the MySQL DBAs gone? - spudlyo
http://www.jonathanlevin.co.uk/2010/07/where-have-all-mysql-dbas-gone.html

======
mgkimsal
Is this really just a problem with MySQL DBAs? The article mentioned that
companies 'can find MS SQL and Oracle DBAs easy enough (they just have to pay
a lot)' but I suspect this isn't the case entirely.

My network certainly isn't the largest, but I do have contacts in pretty much
all major web/tech fields. When I'm hit up for a position (I'm contacted
probably once a week, give or take) I'm often hard pressed to think of anyone
who's a) qualified and b) interested in switching jobs, regardless of the
technology. The market seems to be pretty tight across the board. At least,
that's how it seems to me.

As for companies 'just paying more', perhaps some are doing that, but more
seem to be content to just sit some projects out if they can't find someone to
meet their budget.

